# bacon HELP!!!



## will work 4 bbq (Jul 4, 2013)

hey guys im trying to smoke my first bacon tomorrow . its been  dry curing for 13 days is 2TbSP of TQ some black pepper and brown sugar. I've flipped it and massaged it every day. Today I finally took it out of the Ziploc bag and it still looks kinda raw. Is that normal? I cut off a slice and it looks raw in there too ,but just a little brighter. Did I ruin that poor pigs belly, can I save it?  here is a crappy pic taken with my webcam


----------



## will work 4 bbq (Jul 4, 2013)

well I guess no pic after all


----------



## so ms smoker (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi WW4,  it is cured but not done yet.  Cut a slice, rinse, then fry it up. This will give you a good idea of how it will end up. Now season the pork, then cold  smoke it. I like peppered or maple! When it is done, I will send you my address!

   Mike


----------



## will work 4 bbq (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks for the reply MS Smoker. I threw it in my homemade rig with an electric hot plate ,  first time trying it out . Im not liking this hot plate method, barely any smoke is produced. maybe im just doing it wrong .  Need to invest in an AMZN smoker.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jul 4, 2013)

I use TQ for my bacon also. You are fine if you used 1 TBS or 1/2oz. TQ per pound of meat.  Give it a quick rinse, pat dry and put back in the refrigerator for two days to equalize and form a good pellicle, this is where many get in a hurry to smoke.  Take the time and do it correctly, you will be rewarded. 

I cold smoke mine (below 75°) with a light smoke for 72 hours, but you may want to smoke differently.

Enjoy, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Tom


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jul 5, 2013)

Did you use the recommended amount of cure in the above post with your bacon?

Tom


----------



## will work 4 bbq (Jul 5, 2013)

yeah i only had 2 lb piece of belly so thats why i used 2tbsp. I let get smoke for about 10hrs . then i threw it in the freezer and will probably give it another smoke session next week.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jul 5, 2013)

Will Work 4 BBQ said:


> yeah i only had 2 lb piece of belly so thats why i used 2tbsp. I let get smoke for about 10hrs . then i threw it in the freezer and will probably give it another smoke session next week.


You may want to consider ordering the Morton Meat Curing guide before attempting to cure bacon again.  By allowing the bacon to equalize after curing and again after smoking, you will get a much better result.

Tom


----------



## foamheart (Jul 5, 2013)

Ok, there are to generally accepted bacon making processes, wet or brine and dry or rub. The guys here who are for the most part the fathers of each application are Bearcarver and Craig.

Bear uses the more scientific rub with all its weight to mass to cure calculations

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/108099/bacon-extra-smoky

Craigs approch which he learned from Pops who is a legend around here.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124885/bacon-made-the-easy-way

Here is my humble attempt two weeks ago. Bacon is pretty tastly now.........

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/143966/foams-first-attempt-at-bacon

I was using Pop's/Craigs Brine approach.

If you look at my thread you'll see that smoke is dependent up temperature. The warmer it gets the more smoke it takes, but at about 150+ you may lose it to the fat rendering. Its a fine line. Definately suggest checking out all three threads complete.


----------

